# New and looking to convert a pizza oven into a smoker



## timsale (Aug 30, 2013)

Im building a pizza oven in my backyard and I'm thinking about ways to pipe smoke in through a firebox elsewhere in the structure. My first thoughts are through the oven "door" or a false brick in the side that i can make a tunnel to. If anybody has any idea or have seen pizza oven/smokers out there, i'd love to hear about them! A google image search comes back pretty useless.


----------



## seenred (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Good luck with your build project!  I'm intrigued by your idea of piping smoke into your pizza oven...you might get a lot more expertise and better tips/advice if you post this question in the Builds Forums.  Be sure to let us know how it turns out!

Red


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2013)

Tim, evening.......   if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 31, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 1, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

